# ot(ish): ink and paper



## joeq (Apr 23, 2009)

anyone know a good online source for discounted ink and paper?


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Apr 24, 2009)

I use a permajet inkflo system. Makes ink price come down


----------



## billg71 (May 4, 2009)

I buy from Atlex and B&H almost exclusively. Atlex is usually a little cheaper on ink, for paper check both as sometimes one will be substantially less than the other on a particular paper.

Both have great service and quick shipping.

HTH,
Bill


----------

